# Videogame Crush ♥



## Lessy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok I'm sure some people have a videogame crush! I know I do! I just really really love Link! He's my fav<3 I like guys with blue eyes so maybe that's why?? I don't know lol but whenever I play Skyward Sword he makes cute faces and I'm like OMG MY FEELS <3 Oh and I have two giant Skyward Sword posters on my door so yea he's my crush I guess 

So who do you have a crush on?


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Cloud from final fantasy...-drools-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

I was trying to find a really ugly picture of a video game character, but I couldn't find any that made me laugh enough to fit the bill.

So serious post instead.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2013)

There was never any other choice. If his voice didn't make you weak in the knees, you have no soul.


----------



## Hillary (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

Gummy said:


>



Well done.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Gummy said:


>



So handsome.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Muffin (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Sora (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

ever since elementary school


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

totes gay for both of these sexy men.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2741
> 
> totes gay for both of these sexy men.



I have to add those 2 into my sexy department now D:<


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> ever since elementary school



Not even.


----------



## Hillary (Feb 9, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> Not even.


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 9, 2013)

Since I was 11, he's given me butterflies.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> Not even.



ask any one of my childhood friends, they'll back me up. May will always be my Pokemon crush.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

Spoiler: Rouge the Bat










I'd also have to agree with May, but I'd add Misty to that last.
And finally, Yoko Littner (no really appropriate pictures of her ).


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

I like Clive as well..I got many video game crushes <3


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 9, 2013)

Hillary said:


>


Eww. Go away. 



SockHead said:


> ask anyone one of my childhood friends, they'll back me up. May will always be my Pokemon crush.



And I respect that.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 9, 2013)

his name is swanky and that's good enough for me


----------



## Lessy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oops I forgot to mention I also love Knuckles! <3


----------



## Loffy09 (Feb 9, 2013)

Weird, i know.


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Ike is awesome!







Rosalina hands down.





Zero Suit Samus!





May


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

Yonah said:


> I have to add those 2 into my sexy department now D:<



Lol yes <3


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2013)

Yonah said:


> I like Clive as well..I got many video game crushes <3



yes please


----------



## Sora (Feb 9, 2013)

Weird but I always have picked her over peach since I was like 7.


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 9, 2013)

Ike (Fire Emblem)
Klavier Gavin (Ace Attorney)


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2013)

Diddy Kong


----------



## Micah (Feb 9, 2013)

Forgot him:





And him:







Spoiler: lolz


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 9, 2013)

I always wanted him to appear in Kingdom Hearts more than he did...
I had a big crush.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, Samus..





Pretty much almost all of the female pokemon characters, but there was no Misty picture here yet..


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh my god I forgot about Leon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

Fillfall said:


> Oh, Samus..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Reiq...


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

'Dis one as well.... ok too much crushes LOL


----------



## Sora (Feb 9, 2013)

You forgot Dawn -_-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys, remember to keep it kid friendly. There are still some _younger_ members on this site.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2013)

I have feelings for him and I think he knows it.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

I love Lee from The Walking Dead! OMG <3 oh I and Goku from Dragon Ball Z ha!


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Guys, remember to keep it kid friendly. There are still some _younger_ members on this site.



You're the one who's all gooey over it


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I love Lee from The Walking Dead! OMG <3 oh I and *Goku from Dragon Ball Z* ha!



Marry me?


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Marry me?



Ha sure! Nom, Goku! I used too love Dragon Ball Z! But mostly because of him ^.^


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

... What? I can't have girl crushes?


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

Yonah said:


> ... What? I can't have girl crushes?


Yea... In that case, misty from Pokemon or Carly from The Walking Dead


----------



## Keenan (Feb 9, 2013)

Scout's mom <3


----------



## one_eye (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Micah (Feb 9, 2013)

one_eye said:


>


Haha, Kellam. There are so many sexy characters in that game, it's not even funny.

I'm not crazy...right?


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

I love all the fire emblem characters! they are so well made.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 9, 2013)

<3


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Yonah said:


> ... What? I can't have girl crushes?



Wait, isn't that character transgender? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> You're the one who's all gooey over it



You're the mod.




Spoiler: large image inbound











Hear me out here.... no, nevermind, you're right, it's weird.






I'll go with the person (or people) who said Rosalina, too.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Wait, isn't that character transgender? I think I read that somewhere.



Yeah. I just like the attitude xD


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Entei Slider said:


> You're the mod.



The cool mod.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> The cool mod.



The cool (cat) mod? AAH, SEE WHAT I DID THERE? BECAUSE.... CATS IN your... cat's in your av...avatar -COUGH-

bringing the subject back on to pokemon



Spoiler: big image inbound


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> The cool mod.


The best mod.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

*adjusts collar* Erhem... I mean, I was just trying to keep it kid friendly. but if we don't have to...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 9, 2013)

An eternity ago when I was a teenager? 
Link lol





Ultimate not-really-a-person-crush-ever... Heero Yuy? 






♥♥♥


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

Some of these images are definitely borderlining on kid friendly, haha. They're fine though as long they don't get any more revealing.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

She's naked. Ban me.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2756
> She's naked. Ban me.



She's got a hat!


----------



## Kip (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2756
> She's naked. Ban me.



Ahaha! i should of done that!




And she has gloves.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

Entei Slider said:


> She's got a hat!





Kip said:


> Ahaha! i should of done that!
> 
> And she has gloves.



I guess I'm in the clear then (;


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2756
> She's naked. Ban me.



Permabanned.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> Permabanned.



I laughed through my nose at this.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> ITS A GUNDAM PILOT



Heero's got nothing on Dorothy's eyebrows.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 10, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Heero's got nothing on Dorothy's eyebrows.



Thunder I've missed you ♥♥♥

Yes, she could tweeze her eyebrows with her eyebrows.

My favorite pilot to pick on though is Trowa. For... obvious reasons....







for teh lulz


----------



## Lessy (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol I actually didn't think this thread would get this many replies ahaha


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 10, 2013)

Well.. I have the biggest crush on Roxas and Sora, and Link and UGH I have crushes on so many guys in videogames, also on N from Pok?mon Black/White and then we haven't even talked about Anime's..(Sebastian/L/Break/Zero) :$


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 10, 2013)

I no longer have any video game crushes, but back in the day...


Spoiler















Those are the two that I can think of off the top of my head. I'm sure there were more, but I don't really remember.
I normally tend to really like characters with their personality types though (the tough-guy-but-secretly-softies personality type).
As for anime crushes... the one that I can think of right now is this  guy right here...


Spoiler










also typically any character with the above described personality type will be included with my anime crushes.


----------



## muffun (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been in a monogamous relationship with my Nintendogs Labrador Retriever for the past four years.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


>



Oh god, that's just too great.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Heero's got nothing on Dorothy's eyebrows.



She's the greatest.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 10, 2013)

Although I don't have videogame crushes anymore, I had MAJOR ones in my childhood:




I bought the game just because I found out you could marry her.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2013)

Gummy said:


>



Honestly, I think that this is all anyone wants in life.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 11, 2013)

Harvest moooon!









I have many many more crushes...hehehe


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2013)

Gummy said:


> She's the greatest.



She was kinda cool, eyebrows and all.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 11, 2013)

dis is mah gurl


Spoiler


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 11, 2013)

Only Harvest Moon character I actually got attached to. No shame.


----------



## Cloud (Feb 11, 2013)

Something about Lili that got me attracted


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

I definitely grew out of my videogame/anime crushes but back in the day..

The priest from Gundam Wing. Duo Maxwell.... 

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/xxearly_dawn/18844870/1867/1867_320.jpg

Girl Crush...Sailor Mars
http://static.zerochan.net/Sailor.Mars.full.179772.jpg


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I definitely grew out of my videogame/anime crushes but back in the day..
> 
> The priest from Gundam Wing. Duo Maxwell....
> 
> ...



*applause for Duo lovinz*


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> *applause for Duo lovinz*



Yah I had a ridiculous thing for him as a teen. Maybe it was the fact that he was a priest and I was a bad bad girl LOL.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had so many crushes over my life. xD

Though the most recent one is Garrus Vakarian from Mass Effect.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 11, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I've had so many crushes over my life. xD
> 
> Though the most recent one is Garrus Vakarian from Mass Effect.



You had/have a crush on a studly alien sniper???


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes. Yes I did do.

He is my favorite alien in Citadel Space.


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yes. Yes I did do.
> 
> He is my favorite alien in Citadel Space.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 12, 2013)

I approve.


----------



## kalta (Feb 15, 2013)

Micah said:


> There was never any other choice. If his voice didn't make you weak in the knees, you have no soul.



 i gotta admit, Garius does have a sexy voice...... just sayin


----------



## Bambi (Feb 15, 2013)

kalta said:


> i gotta admit, Garius does have a sexy voice...... just sayin



O_O 
>_>
<_<
T_T


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 15, 2013)

Spoiler:  Of course, of course







~ He's mine forever ~​


----------



## kalta (Feb 15, 2013)

Ever since i was 10..... be still my heart T_T


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yes. Yes I did do.
> 
> He is my favorite alien in Citadel Space.



"This Officer Berry, and Garrus is my favorite alien on the Citadel."


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> "This Officer Berry, and Garrus is my favorite alien on the Citadel."



Yesssss. >:3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 16, 2013)

Locke from Final Fantasy VI was my very first video game crush. Probably still my favorite. 

(And, yes, that's a fan art. Not by me. But that's how I always pictured him from seeing the sprite. Never really imagined him to look quite like the Amano art.)


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 16, 2013)

Apollo. What a little cutie!






Again... Klavier, from Apollo Justice (dang).






And Snow Villiers! He's a real cutie pie with the hat on. But his hair without the hat is just ridiculous...

I'm sure there are many more... I still have a huge crush on pretty much all the "Link"s, but mainly SS and TP Link!

Edit: Oh and my girl crush would either be Fang from XIII or Lightning. -stares lovingly at my icon-


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh yeah. I forgot about Locke and Snow. xD

:3 I like them too. When I was a little girl I thought Locke was so cool.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably the one I've had the longest is Kai from Harvest Moon


Spoiler







Then there's always the one with the dark side (;


Spoiler


----------



## Mino (Feb 17, 2013)

Spoiler: pthhhpth


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 17, 2013)

Mino said:


> Spoiler: pthhhpth





Spoiler: Girlfriend, puhlease.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 17, 2013)

MAN IN A UNIFORM HAWT DANG.






 And he works out. DAT BOD.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Feb 18, 2013)

Although not really from a video game, I kinda watched Yu Yu Hakusho with some friends last night, and my fangirl crush on Hiei kinda came back...


----------



## Wes (Feb 19, 2013)

Cortana from Halo. 



Spoiler



RIP :'(


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Snake, Metal Gear Solid













Spoiler: Eva, Metal Gear Solid













Spoiler: Alistair, Dragon Age: Origins













Spoiler: Jaina Proudmoore, World of Warcraft


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

That just reminded me that I had the biggest crush on Otacon when I was a kid and watched my cousin play metal gear solid.

I watched a few cut scenes from newer games on Youtube with my boyfriend a while back. ...I still have a crush on Otacon.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Alistair, Dragon Age: Origins



Yes, he was smexy

I thought Leon Kennedy was pretty good too 

And then there's that new Dante....


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2013)

Not a crush, but I can't stop laughing at my SaintsRow 3 character. 

' I didn't get a degree in economics to look like a slut. '
' No, that's what the implants were for '
;D.


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Not a crush, but I can't stop laughing at my SaintsRow 3 character.
> 
> ' I didn't get a degree in economics to look like a slut. '
> ' No, that's what the implants were for '
> ;D.



Well said lol. Saints Row gives you some "interesting" options.


----------



## Caius (Feb 21, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Spoiler: Snake, Metal Gear Solid



hnngh Big Boss and The Boss.

Also for some reason Mgs3 Ocelot. He tried so hard


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> Well said lol. Saints Row gives you some "interesting" options.





Spoiler



That one time Andy and I were badasses. Badasses don't look at explosions.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> MAN IN A UNIFORM HAWT DANG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE WORKS OUT.

EVERYBODY STOPS AND THEY STARING AT ME.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 23, 2013)

AND


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2013)

Young Ike is a lot sexier than old Ike.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2013)

It's not a crush but she makes me laugh and smile so much


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 23, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's not a crush but she makes me laugh and smile so much
> View attachment 2913



Same here! Her personality is adorable. 

Ema's like that, too. But only in the first game, she's kinda mean in Apollo Justice. Her and her snackoos are kinda cute, though. *KA-TONK!*


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2013)

LOLwut? Ema? Mean? I can't imagine her like that. What did she do?


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 23, 2013)

When you first meet her, she is very serious. You're one of the people in charge of the case, and she's a full-fledged detective now. But she REFUSES to let you touch or even see the crime scene. She's very adamant. You have to prove you know Phoenix, and only then she lets you in. Her overall personality has dulled down quite a bit, and she gets easily agitated. Whenever she gets annoyed or disturbed, she throws her little snacks at you. She became a lot more mature, like her sister Lana in the first game. She also hates the Gavin brothers a lot, especially Klavier. 









She does, however, eventually warm up to you. And gets VERY excited and practically lights up when doing detective work!


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2013)

Noo! Ema wasn't as funny as Maya but Ema deserves to be funny, thoughtful, and a person who lets you see the scene!


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 23, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Noo! Ema wasn't as funny as Maya but Ema deserves to be funny, thoughtful, and a person who lets you see the scene!



They already had Trucy, so they changed Ema's personality a lot so they didn't have too similar of personalities. She is still a great character, though! Also, Ema is like 27 in AJ.


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2013)

unf



Spoiler: also, he's hilarious


----------



## Saith (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2756



She's actually the closets thing I've had to a video game crush.
(even though she's a dude in the jap version >.>')


----------

